# C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2008)

*C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

Ich habe folgendes problem mit C&C Generals. Wenn ich das Spiel starten will (unter XP Pro) stürzt es sofort mit der Fehlermeldung "game.dat hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden" ab und beendet sich. Ich habe echt keinen Plan was das sein soll. Bitte helft mir!


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

installier es doch noch mal neu dann geht es vlt. wieder


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> installier es doch noch mal neu dann geht es vlt. wieder


HAb ich schon nen paar aml gemacht.


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

hast du schon mal neh andere "GAME.Dat" ausprobiert also nen (Crack) oder so?
vll. hilft das ja.
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> hast du schon mal neh andere "GAME.Dat" ausprobiert also nen (Crack) oder so?
> vll. hilft das ja.
> mfg Special_Flo


Ähm.. ja (pssst!).


----------



## Special_Flo (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

Achso ok......dann .....


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

Welche Version hastn ? Die Original (also "Erstausgabe") oder die 10-Jahres Sonderedition ?

Bei letzterer hab ich schon öfters gehört, das manche Spiele davon nicht oder nur schlecht laufen.

Desweiteren; wie siehts mit den Patches aus ? Alle drauf ? Versuch mal DX9 neu zu installieren.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Welche Version hastn ? Die Original (also "Erstausgabe") oder die 10-Jahres Sonderedition ?
> 
> Bei letzterer hab ich schon öfters gehört, das manche Spiele davon nicht oder nur schlecht laufen.
> 
> Desweiteren; wie siehts mit den Patches aus ? Alle drauf ? Versuch mal DX9 neu zu installieren.


Ich habe die "Erstausgabe" DX9 ist das neuste drauf und alle Patches auch.


----------



## endgegner (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

ich bin der kumpel von nfsgame:
ich habe die orginale version und es kommt immer noch das mit game dat. was kann das sein?


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

Nur um euch alle vor eurem Untergang zu bewahren, gebe ich euch einen Tipp:



			
				endgegner schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt die orginale version ...



Kommt hier ein begründeter Verdacht auf, dass ihr euch hier (weiter) über Cracks oder sonstige illegale Möglichkeiten unterhaltet um ein Spiel in Gang zu bringen, dann hilft euch auch kein "psssst" weiter. 

Lest die Regeln des Forums - nur als Hinweis.


----------



## endgegner (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

wieso ich habe doch die legale version nur halt das mit dem game dat. kommt da aber ich weiß nich was das ist ob mir halt einer weiter helfen kann


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: C&C Generals stürzt ab beim starten*

Ich bezog mich genau auf das "*jetzt* die originale...", welches du ja schlauerweise nun geändert hast. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass hier auch schon über einen Crack geredet wurde. Solche Unterredungen dürft ihr gerne außerhalb des Forums ausdiskutieren.


----------

